# FastOrange's 2013 Cruze 1LT Build



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome! I like it! ccasion14:


----------



## smithy22 (Apr 11, 2016)

It looks great!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice. Welcome to CruzeTalk. Looks like you're located somewhere in western North America.


----------



## Fastorange (Jul 7, 2016)

obermd said:


> Nice. Welcome to CruzeTalk. Looks like you're located somewhere in western North America.


interior of BC

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastorange (Jul 7, 2016)

installed LED fogs, used factory fog light switch i got from rockauto

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I like those a lot! I am going to get the factory GM kit to install on my ECO so I can have actual fogs in the rain and fog.


----------



## Fastorange (Jul 7, 2016)

1988gmc355 said:


> I like those a lot! I am going to get the factory GM kit to install on my ECO so I can have actual fogs in the rain and fog.


thanks! these suck as lights, **** near no light output, only good for looks

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Even though they go in the fog location they are not designed as a fog lamp. They are a daytime running lamp so the light will scatter to be seen. Although I'd venture to say they aren't as bright as OE drl systems so their only purpose is to be a position light. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastorange (Jul 7, 2016)

evo77 said:


> Even though they go in the fog location they are not designed as a fog lamp. They are a daytime running lamp so the light will scatter to be seen. Although I'd venture to say they aren't as bright as OE drl systems so their only purpose is to be a position light.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


i think your right, ill upgrade at some point. not impressed with these made in china things. already full of condensation. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

